# Stark unterschiedliche Download Raten



## EnergyCross (3. Dezember 2011)

hallo, 

wie man im anhang sieht hab ich bei Mass Effect ~ 600 KB/s und bei Mass Effect 2 ~ 2.5 MB/s. 
Das ist nicht nur heute so, sondern immer wenn ich mehrere Spiele gleichzeitig downloade. 

Kann ich irgendwo einstellen, damit die Downloadrate gleichmäßig ist?


----------



## jensi251 (3. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht gibt die Leitung nicht mehr her?


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Dezember 2011)

daran liegt es nicht. das ist nur die aufteilung. insgesamt habe ich ja 4.1 MB/s, manchmal auch 5-6 mb/s. damit bin ich auch recht zufrieden. 

mir geht es darum dass ein spiel mit 600 kb/s lädt und das andere mit 2.5 mb/s


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2011)

Ist beides der gleiche Server?


----------



## Dennis.Dz5@gmx.de (3. Dezember 2011)

Wen du über steam läd gibt es so weit ich weiß keine einstellungen dafür, du könntest die Download region ändern ( hilft oft bei überlastung der Steam Server ) .
Einstellungen->Download+Cloud-> Download Region -> Region Auswählen . ( Bei mir läd es  schnel bei London UK ) . 
Aber ob das hilft .... Versuchs halt ma


----------



## jensi251 (3. Dezember 2011)

Es ist einfach so. Man kann es nicht gleich aufteilen.

Ist doch auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Dezember 2011)

ich werd mal die download region ändern. momentan ist es DE - Frankfurt.

schade, dass man es nicht ändern kann, also die priorität der download geschwindigkeit 

edit:

habe jetzt France - Marseille gewählt und knapp 2MB/s mehr


----------



## WarPilot (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann das bestätigen, denn der Frankfurter Server ist sehr stark belastet. Düsseldorf ist zu empfehlen. Bitte nicht wundern, wenn die DL Raten sowieso manchmal schwanken, weil die noch das neue System testen ^^


----------



## mds51 (9. Dezember 2011)

Das liegt an dem Server, von dem du das Spiel lädst...


----------



## donchill09 (9. Dezember 2011)

habe gehört der ukraine server soll stets unbelastet sein

us/japan auch


----------



## m-o-m-o (11. Dezember 2011)

Die Serverauslastung kann man immer hier nachsehen :

Steam: Game and Player Statistics


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Dezember 2011)

danke für den link  

australien sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## jensi251 (11. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön.


----------

